

We got excellent documentation - aw3c2
http://insanecoding.blogspot.com/2009/11/we-got-excellent-documentation.html

======
Freebytes
Yes, the point of using a library is to save time. Spending an hour searching
for a particular function reference is certainly a bother. I have seen
instances where I discovered that I could have written the raw code myself
faster than finding the answer to use the 'easy to use' interface. An example
of this was a program library I was using that handled graphics. I wanted to
used graphics that were compressed within one file instead of having separate
bitmaps for each. I searched for hours for a solution using the library, and I
never got it to work. So, instead, I wrote something that would decompress the
files into memory and let the library simply pull the images from memory. I
then had difficulty with this so I made something that loaded the images from
memory instead. I still used the library for its other features, but this part
was a complete pain, and I could have saved time simply by writing these parts
by myself. Documentation is important! (However, I am guilty of not writing
documentation. The fun is always in the process of creating not the process of
explaining.)

~~~
billswift
Explaining can be as much or more fun, the problem is that it is much harder
work.

------
billswift
We just can't find it right now. I know it's here somewhere though!

